
Show HN: Bytime. How do you plan your free time in a city? - logunov
Hey, there!
We are https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bytime.app team.
Create a customizable city route and explore venues that fit your interests.<p>Find us on the AppStore at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.apple.com&#x2F;US&#x2F;app&#x2F;id1447879974?mt=8
======
totaldude87
anything on android?

~~~
logunov
Hey, Not yet. We have build MVP for ios only.

